# Some Websites Won't Load



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yesterday I ran a virus scan and deleted several viruses. After I did that, i noticed that my internet was running slower than normal. I figured i would wait until today to see if it would work better...it didn't. In fact, it got worse. Now websites like facebook and ebay take forever to load, and when they finally load, they load incorrectly. Today I ran more virus scans but they found nothing. I tried a system restore but that didn't work either. I also tried other browsers, but they all had the same problem.

I also tried booting up in safe mode and everything worked when i did that. I've seen other people with this same problem but all of the solutions that they were given didn't work.

Can anyone help me with this problem?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

It sounds like you still have malware issues
http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/

hit report at the bottom of a post in this thread
then type in.........need moved to malware removal thread


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*.

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.	
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:22:48 PM, on 8/23/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.7\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\CollabNet Subversion Server\svnserve.exe
C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Desktop\gmote-full\gmote.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.2.183.7\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
c:\WINDOWS\system32\ZuneBusEnum.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=2080327
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=2080327
R3 - URLSearchHook: AIM Toolbar Search Class - {03402f96-3dc7-4285-bc50-9e81fefafe43} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: SnagIt Toolbar Loader - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitBHO.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: RoboForm - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: AIM Toolbar Loader - {b0cda128-b425-4eef-a174-61a11ac5dbf8} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O2 - BHO: MegaIEMn - {bf00e119-21a3-4fd1-b178-3b8537e75c92} - C:\Program Files\Megaupload\Mega Manager\MegaIEMn.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: QT TabBar - {d2bf470e-ed1c-487f-a333-2bd8835eb6ce} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: QT Tab Standard Buttons - {D2BF470E-ED1C-487F-A666-2BD8835EB6CE} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: QT Breadcrumbs Address Bar - {af83e43c-dd2b-4787-826b-31b17dee52ed} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitIEAddin.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Toolbar - {61539ecd-cc67-4437-a03c-9aaccbd14326} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DrvIcon] C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [mount.exe] C:\Program Files\[email protected]\FileUtilities.3\mount.exe /z
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [gmote] C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Desktop\gmote-full\gmote.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Shockwave Updater] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\SWHELP~2.EXE -Update -1100465 -"Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US) AppleWebKit/525.19 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/1.0.154.48 Safari/525.19" -"http://www.explorelearning.com/index.cfm?method=cResource.dspView&ResourceID=350"
O4 - Startup: BumpTop.lnk = C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AIM Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with SupersonicDownloadAccelerator! - C:\Program Files\Supersonic Download Accelerator\supersonicdownloadaccelerator.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM Toolbar - {0b83c99c-1efa-4259-858f-bcb33e007a5b} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.live.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.msn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://viewmorepics.myspace.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.myspace.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.spore.com
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://192.168.1.1
O15 - ESC Trusted IP range: http://192.168.1.1
O16 - DPF: PackageCab - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/AxCtp2.cab
O16 - DPF: {040F4385-8DAD-4306-94BF-B8291D841FAE} (USBAPTester Class) - http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/usbaptest.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (MSN Games  Matchmaking) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZPAFramework.cab102118.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.4.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/MessengerGamesContent/GameContent/Default/uno1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1213981708343
O16 - DPF: {80B626D6-BC34-4BCF-B5A1-7149E4FD9CFA} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/GAME_UNO1.cab60096.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C49134CC-B5EF-458C-A442-E8DFE7B4645F} (YYGInstantPlay Control) - http://www.yoyogames.com/downloads/activex/YoYo.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab57176.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Deskscapes - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB} - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\deskscapes.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor (ASFIPmon) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: lxcg_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Motive Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: Fastream IQ Web/FTP Server (NFService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\FASTRE~1\IQWebFTPServerEngine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PinnacleUpdate Service (PinnacleUpdateSvc) - KALiNKOsoft - C:\Program Files\KALiNKOsoft\Pinnacle Game Profiler\pinnacle_updater.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Subversion Server (svnserve) - http://subversion.tigris.org/ - C:\Program Files\CollabNet Subversion Server\svnserve.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 21607 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*.

Double Click *mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart. (See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.*


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.40
Database version: 2615
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3

8/23/2009 4:45:07 PM
mbam-log-2009-08-23 (16-45-07).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 103157
Time elapsed: 10 minute(s), 22 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, the quick scan didnt find anything. I've been running a full scan for the past hour and it found 2 things the quick scan didn't find. I'll post the log of the full scan after its finished


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally finished after nearly 5 hours lol

But...it still didn't do anything to help...
here is the log:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.40
Database version: 2615
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3

8/23/2009 11:09:46 PM
mbam-log-2009-08-23 (23-09-46).txt

Scan type: Full Scan (C:\|)
Objects scanned: 504365
Time elapsed: 4 hour(s), 44 minute(s), 59 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 2

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\6FLLO6TN\exe[1].exe (Trojan.Dropper) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\W1DJVPO1\ftp[1].exe (Trojan.Inject) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do an online scan with Kaspersky WebScanner

Kaspersky online scanner uses JAVA tecnology to perform the scan. If you do not have Java then you will need to go to the following link and download the latest version:

*JRE 6 Update 15 *

Instructions for Kaspersky scan:


Read through the requirements and privacy statement and click on *Accept* button.
It will start downloading and installing the scanner and virus definitions. You will be prompted to install an application from Kaspersky. Click *Run*.
When the downloads have finished, click on *Settings*.
Make sure the following is checked. 
*Spyware, Adware, Dialers, and other potentially dangerous programs 
Archives
Mail databases*

Click on *My Computer* under *Scan*.
Once the scan is complete, it will display the results. Click on *View Scan Report*.
You will see a list of infected items there. Click on *Save Report As...*.
Save this report to a convenient place. Change the *Files of type* to *Text file (.txt)* before clicking on the *Save* button.
Please post this log in your next reply.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't run the online scanner because it won't let me connect to Kaspersky.com...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download the *HostsXpert*.

Unzip HostsXpert 4.3 - Hosts File Manager to a convenient folder such as C:\HostsXpert 4.3 - Hosts File Manager
Run HostsXpert 4.3 - Hosts File Manager from its new home
Click on "File Handling".
Click on "Restore MS Hosts File".
Click OK on the Confirmation box.
Click on "Make Read Only?"
Click the X to exit the program.
Note: If you were using a custom Hosts file you will need to replace any of those entries yourself.

Then see if you can access the Kaspersky site.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Still doesn't work


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try rebooting the machine and then trying again please. 

If it still doesn't work, what message are you getting?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Still doesn't work

"Launch of the Java application is interrupted! Please establish an uninterrupted Internet connection for work with this program."

I can get onto the website, but it loads very slow and says this after about 2 minutes.

I also tried redownloading java, but it won't let me do that either because of my internet connection.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try this one instead:

Please run the *F-Secure Online Scanner*

Note: *You must use Internet Explorer for this scan!*


Accept the License Agreement. 
Once the ActiveX installs click *Full System Scan* 
Once the download completes, the scan will begin automatically. 
The scan will take some time to finish, so please be patient. 
When the scan completes, click the *Automatic cleaning (recommended)* button. 
Click the *Show Report* button and copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

That website isn't loading because of the problem i'm having


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you sure you ran HostsXpert?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, I ran HostsXpert, i just ran it again to make sure and it still didnt work.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open HijackThis and click on the *Open Misc Tools section* button. Click on the *Open Uninstall Manager* button. Click the *Save List* button. Save the list then copy and paste it here.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
3ivx MPEG-4 5.0.3 (remove only)
7-Zip 4.57
ABBYY FineReader 6.0 Sprint
Absolute Color Picker
Ace Password Sniffer v1.4
Action Replay Code Manager
Ad-Aware
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Bridge 1.0
Adobe Bridge CS4
Adobe Bridge Start Meeting
Adobe Camera Raw 4.0
Adobe Common File Installer
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 2
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Flash Video Encoder
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Help Center 1.0
Adobe Media Player
Adobe Media Player
Adobe Output Module
Adobe PDF Library Files CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS
Adobe Reader 8.1.2
Adobe Search for Help
Adobe Service Manager Extension
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Shockwave Player 11
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
AdobeColorCommonSetCMYK
AdobeColorCommonSetRGB
Age of Mythology
Age of Mythology - The Titans Expansion
AIM 6
Aim Plugin for QQ Games
AIM Toolbar
AIMTunes
Alt-Tab Task Switcher Powertoy for Windows XP
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Audacity 1.2.6
Audacity 1.3.5 (Unicode)
Auslogics Disk Defrag
Auslogics Registry Cleaner
AusLogics Registry Defrag
AusLogics System Information
avast! Antivirus
Avidemux 2.4
Axialis CursorWorkshop 6.31
Axialis IconWorkshop 6.32
Belkin F5D8053 N Wireless USB Adapter
Belkin N Wireless USB Adapter Setup
Belkin Wireless USB Utility
BitComet 1.02
Bonjour
Broadcom ASF Management Applications
Broadcom Management Programs
Browser Address Error Redirector
BSR Screen Recorder 4
Build Your Own Net Dream (remove only)
BumpTop
CBN Selector 3
CCleaner (remove only)
CCScore
Cheat Engine 5.4
Cheat Engine 5.5
Choice Guard
CollabNet Subversion 1.5.0
Connect
Cookie Editor 1.9.1.469
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
CursorFX
CursorFX
Deck Studio
Dell Resource CD
Desktop Restore
Dev-C++ 5 beta 9 release (4.9.9.2)
Digsby
Direct MIDI to MP3 Converter version 5.0.1.20
DivX Codec
DivX Web Player
D-Link SecureSpot Thin Client
Download Updater (AOL LLC)
Driver Checker v2.7.3
DriverAgent by eSupport.com
Dropbox
DVD Photo Slideshow Pro 7.94
EA Download Manager
ESSBrwr
ESSCDBK
ESScore
ESSgui
ESSini
ESSPCD
ESSPDock
ESSSONIC
ESSTOOLS
essvatgt
Eye-Fi Manager 1.0
FBackup 4
fflink
Fighter Factory 1.0.12.2005 (Update Pack 3)
File Fort
FileZilla Client 3.2.4.1
FLV Player 2.0 (build 25)
Fraps
Game Maker 7.0
[email protected] 3.2
GMail Drive Shell Extension
Google Earth
Google Earth Plugin
Google SketchUp 7
Google Update Helper
Google Updater
Guild Wars
Guitar Pro 5.2
HDD Health v3.3 Beta
Heavy Weapon Deluxe 1.0
Highlight Viewer (Windows Live Toolbar)
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB945282)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946040)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946308)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946344)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947540)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947789)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB948127)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB951708)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB945282)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946040)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946308)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947540)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947789)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB948127)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB942288-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954708)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
IL Download Manager
ImageConverter Plus 7.1
Insaniquarium Deluxe 1.0
Insaniquarium Patch Installer 1.2
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager
IrfanView (remove only)
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Java(TM) 6 Update 13
Java(TM) 6 Update 4
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Jing
Jitbit Macro Recorder
Junk Mail filter update
KeePass Password Safe 1.16
KFWS
kgcbaby
kgcbase
kgchday
kgchlwn
kgcinvt
kgckids
kgcmove
kgcvday
Kodak EasyShare software
kuler
LADSPA_plugins-win-0.4.15
Launchy 2.1.2
LEGO Rock Raiders
Lexmark 2300 Series
Lexmark Fax Solutions
LimeWire 5.1.4
Macro Express 3
Magic ISO Maker v5.5 (build 0273)
Magic ISO Maker v5.5 (build 0276)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Map Button (Windows Live Toolbar)
MapMark - Release v1.0
McAfee SecurityCenter
Mega Manager
MegaScale MultiDesktop Manager
Messenger Plus! Live
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile Beta 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile Beta 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended Beta 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended Beta 1
Microsoft GIF Animator
Microsoft Help 3.0 Beta 1
Microsoft Help 3.0 Beta 1
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.7
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Live Add-in 1.3
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Professional 2007
Microsoft Office Professional 2007 Trial
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft SQL Server 2008
Microsoft SQL Server 2008
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Browser
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Common Files
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Common Files
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Services
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Services
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Shared
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Shared
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Management Objects
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Native Client
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 RsFx Driver
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Setup Support Files (English)
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP1 Design Tools English
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP1 English
Microsoft SQL Server VSS Writer
Microsoft Sync Framework Runtime Native v1.0 (x86)
Microsoft Sync Framework Services Native v1.0 (x86)
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
Microsoft Virtual PC 2007
Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Beta 1 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.20506
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Beta 1 x86 Runtime - 10.0.20506
Microsoft Visual C++ Run Time Lib Setup
Microsoft Visual Studio Macro Tools
Microsoft Visual Studio Macro Tools
Microsoft Windows Journal Viewer
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 Headers and Libraries
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 SP1 Express Tools for .NET Framework - enu
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 SP1 Express Tools for Win32
MobileMe Control Panel
Mozilla Firefox (3.0.11)
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB933579)
MSXML4 Parser
muvee Plugin 1.0
My HP Games
netbrdg
Nightwing's Diamond/Pearl Stat Calculator
OfotoXMI
OpenOffice.org 2.4
Opera 9.64
Paint.NET v3.36
PDF Settings CS4
PFPortChecker 1.0.28
Photoshop Camera Raw
PHP 5.2.9-2
Pinnacle Game Profiler
Pivot Stickfigure Animator
PoiZone
Pokemon PC 2.0
Power Tab Librarian
PowerDVD
Protected Music Converter 1.0.0.15
PunkBuster Services
Python 2.6
Python 2.6 PIL-1.1.6
Python 3.1a1
Quake Live Mozilla Plugin
QuickTime
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Recuva (remove only)
Revo Uninstaller 1.83
RocketDock 1.3.5
RONIN
Roxio Creator Audio
Roxio Creator BDAV Plugin
Roxio Creator Copy
Roxio Creator Data
Roxio Creator DE
Roxio Creator Tools
Roxio Drag-to-Disc
Roxio Express Labeler
Roxio Update Manager
Ruby-186-25
Safari
Screencast.com Desktop Uploader
SeaMonkey (1.1.17)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969679)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB969682)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB957789)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB969693)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB969613)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB969604)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows Search 4 - KB963093
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Segoe UI
Serious Samurize
SFR
SHASTA
ShellExView
Simple Port Forwarding
skin0001
SkinStudio
SkinStudio
SKINXSDK
Skype 4.1
Smart Menus (Windows Live Toolbar)
SmartFTP Client 3.0 Setup Files (remove only)
Snagit 9.1.1
Sonic Activation Module
Sothink DHTML Menu 8
Sothink SWF Catcher for Internet Explorer
Sothink SWF Decompiler
Sothink SWF Easy
Sothink SWF Easy Resource Add-on
Sothink SWF to Video Converter
SoundMAX
SPORE
SPORE Galactic Adventures
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Sql Server Customer Experience Improvement Program
SQL Server System CLR Types
Startup Delayer v2.5 (build 138)
staticcr
Steam
Strawberry Perl 5.8.9.0 Beta 1
Suite Shared Configuration CS4
SUPER © Version 2009.bld.36 (June 10, 2009)
Supersonic Download Accelerator
Switch Sound File Converter
System Requirements Lab
TeamSpeak 2 RC2
TeamViewer 4
TeLL me More
The Battle for Middle-earth (tm) II
The Lord of the Rings, The Rise of the Witch-king
tooltips
TopStyle (Version 3)
TopStyle 4
TopStyle Lite (Version 3)
TopStyle Lite (Version 3)
Tournament Maker
Tweak UI
Uninstall 1.0.0.1
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB969907)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (kb972691)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB961503)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Viewpoint Media Player
VirtuaWin v4.0.1
Vista Drive Icon 1.3
VPRINTOL
VST Bridge 1.1
WeatherBug
WindowBlinds
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live Favorites for Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live OneCare safety scanner
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Live Toolbar Extension (Windows Live Toolbar)
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Live Writer
Windows Macro Recorder
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Presentation Foundation
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinPcap 4.1 beta5
WinRAR archiver
WIRELESS
Wisdom-soft AutoScreenRecorder 3.0 Free
WolfTeam
XML Notepad 2007
XviD Video Codec 1.1.2-01022007
Yahoo! Toolbar
Zune
Zune
Zune Language Pack (ES)
Zune Language Pack (FR)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to Control Panel - Add/Remove programs and remove:
*
Viewpoint Media Player
WeatherBug*

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to Combo-Fix.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

The logs were too big to paste, so i had to attach them.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open Notepad and copy and paste the text in the code box below into it:


```
RegNull::
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1491950412-2009852829-4049741679-1008\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{2925978D-0878-CAC5-D4AA-F60743C259BD}*]
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1491950412-2009852829-4049741679-1008\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{4689D351-DA2D-BD0D-BF4B-9CD3FE8D2631}*]
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1491950412-2009852829-4049741679-1008\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{79F6DC86-5172-8277-8526-84C675F2FEA0}*]
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1491950412-2009852829-4049741679-1008\Software\SecuROM\License information*]

RegLockDel::
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1491950412-2009852829-4049741679-1008\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{2925978D-0878-CAC5-D4AA-F60743C259BD}*]
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1491950412-2009852829-4049741679-1008\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{4689D351-DA2D-BD0D-BF4B-9CD3FE8D2631}*]
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1491950412-2009852829-4049741679-1008\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{79F6DC86-5172-8277-8526-84C675F2FEA0}*]
```
Save the file to your desktop and name it CFScript.txt

Referring to the picture below, drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log in your next reply.










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

*Note: These instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system.*


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

I did what you said, here are the logs.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:37:30 PM, on 8/29/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.7\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CollabNet Subversion Server\svnserve.exe
c:\WINDOWS\system32\ZuneBusEnum.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=2080327
R3 - URLSearchHook: AIM Toolbar Search Class - {03402f96-3dc7-4285-bc50-9e81fefafe43} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: SnagIt Toolbar Loader - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitBHO.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: RoboForm - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: AIM Toolbar Loader - {b0cda128-b425-4eef-a174-61a11ac5dbf8} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O2 - BHO: MegaIEMn - {bf00e119-21a3-4fd1-b178-3b8537e75c92} - C:\Program Files\Megaupload\Mega Manager\MegaIEMn.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: QT TabBar - {d2bf470e-ed1c-487f-a333-2bd8835eb6ce} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: QT Tab Standard Buttons - {D2BF470E-ED1C-487F-A666-2BD8835EB6CE} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: QT Breadcrumbs Address Bar - {af83e43c-dd2b-4787-826b-31b17dee52ed} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitIEAddin.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Toolbar - {61539ecd-cc67-4437-a03c-9aaccbd14326} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DrvIcon] C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpenDNS Update] "C:\Program Files\OpenDNS U
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [mount.exe] C:\Program Files\[email protected]\FileUtilities.3\mount.exe /z
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [gmote] C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Desktop\gmote-full\gmote.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Shockwave Updater] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\SWHELP~2.EXE -Update -1100465 -"Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US) AppleWebKit/525.19 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/1.0.154.48 Safari/525.19" -"http://www.explorelearning.com/index.cfm?method=cResource.dspView&ResourceID=350"
O4 - Startup: BumpTop.lnk = C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BumpTop.lnk = C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AIM Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with SupersonicDownloadAccelerator! - C:\Program Files\Supersonic Download Accelerator\supersonicdownloadaccelerator.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM Toolbar - {0b83c99c-1efa-4259-858f-bcb33e007a5b} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.kaspersky.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.live.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.msn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://viewmorepics.myspace.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.myspace.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.spore.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: mci2.webkinz.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.webkinz.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.webkinz.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.wishafriend.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.youtube.com
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://192.168.1.1
O15 - ESC Trusted IP range: http://192.168.1.1
O16 - DPF: PackageCab - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/AxCtp2.cab
O16 - DPF: {040F4385-8DAD-4306-94BF-B8291D841FAE} (USBAPTester Class) - http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/usbaptest.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (MSN Games  Matchmaking) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZPAFramework.cab102118.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.4.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/MessengerGamesContent/GameContent/Default/uno1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1213981708343
O16 - DPF: {80B626D6-BC34-4BCF-B5A1-7149E4FD9CFA} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/GAME_UNO1.cab60096.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C49134CC-B5EF-458C-A442-E8DFE7B4645F} (YYGInstantPlay Control) - http://www.yoyogames.com/downloads/activex/YoYo.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab57176.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A1C5BD50-0FD5-4038-AB48-28D946918856}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbsys.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Deskscapes - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB} - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\deskscapes.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor (ASFIPmon) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: lxcg_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Motive Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Fastream IQ Web/FTP Server (NFService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\FASTRE~1\IQWebFTPServerEngine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PinnacleUpdate Service (PinnacleUpdateSvc) - KALiNKOsoft - C:\Program Files\KALiNKOsoft\Pinnacle Game Profiler\pinnacle_updater.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Subversion Server (svnserve) - http://subversion.tigris.org/ - C:\Program Files\CollabNet Subversion Server\svnserve.exe

--
End of file - 20877 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you place these in the trusted zone intentionally? Because what you are doing basically is giving these sites complete rights to bypass any and all security measures that you have in place on your computer.

*O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.kaspersky.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.live.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.msn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://viewmorepics.myspace.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.myspace.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.spore.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: mci2.webkinz.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.webkinz.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.webkinz.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.wishafriend.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.youtube.com
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://192.168.1.1
O15 - ESC Trusted IP range: http://192.168.1.1*


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes i did put those there intentionally a while ago.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Well I certainly don't recommend that you leave it that way but it's your computer so you can set it up the way you want to.

Open HijackThis and click on the *Open Misc Tools section* button. Click on the *Open Uninstall Manager* button. Click the *Save List* button. Save the list then copy and paste it here.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

I had those websites set like that back from when i used to use internet explorer. I just removed them now.

2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
3ivx MPEG-4 5.0.3 (remove only)
7-Zip 4.57
ABBYY FineReader 6.0 Sprint
Absolute Color Picker
Ace Password Sniffer v1.4
Action Replay Code Manager
Ad-Aware
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Bridge 1.0
Adobe Bridge Start Meeting
Adobe Camera Raw 4.0
Adobe Common File Installer
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 2
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Flash Video Encoder
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Help Center 1.0
Adobe Media Player
Adobe Media Player
Adobe Output Module
Adobe PDF Library Files CS4
Adobe Photoshop CS
Adobe Reader 8.1.2
Adobe Search for Help
Adobe Service Manager Extension
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Setup
Adobe Shockwave Player 11
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
AdobeColorCommonSetCMYK
AdobeColorCommonSetRGB
Age of Mythology
Age of Mythology - The Titans Expansion
AIM 6
Aim Plugin for QQ Games
AIM Toolbar
AIMTunes
Alt-Tab Task Switcher Powertoy for Windows XP
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Audacity 1.2.6
Audacity 1.3.5 (Unicode)
Auslogics Disk Defrag
Auslogics Registry Cleaner
AusLogics Registry Defrag
AusLogics System Information
avast! Antivirus
Avidemux 2.4
Axialis CursorWorkshop 6.31
Axialis IconWorkshop 6.32
Belkin F5D8053 N Wireless USB Adapter
Belkin N Wireless USB Adapter Setup
Belkin Wireless USB Utility
BitComet 1.02
Bonjour
Broadcom ASF Management Applications
Broadcom Management Programs
Browser Address Error Redirector
BSR Screen Recorder 4
Build Your Own Net Dream (remove only)
BumpTop
CBN Selector 3
CCleaner (remove only)
CCScore
Cheat Engine 5.4
Cheat Engine 5.5
Choice Guard
CollabNet Subversion 1.5.0
Connect
Cookie Editor 1.9.1.469
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
Deck Studio
Dell Resource CD
Desktop Restore
Dev-C++ 5 beta 9 release (4.9.9.2)
Digsby
Direct MIDI to MP3 Converter version 5.0.1.20
DivX Codec
DivX Web Player
D-Link SecureSpot Thin Client
Download Updater (AOL LLC)
Driver Checker v2.7.3
DriverAgent by eSupport.com
Dropbox
DVD Photo Slideshow Pro 7.94
EA Download Manager
ESSBrwr
ESSCDBK
ESScore
ESSgui
ESSini
ESSPCD
ESSPDock
ESSSONIC
ESSTOOLS
essvatgt
Eye-Fi Manager 1.0
FBackup 4
fflink
Fighter Factory 1.0.12.2005 (Update Pack 3)
File Fort
FileZilla Client 3.2.4.1
FLV Player 2.0 (build 25)
Fraps
Game Maker 7.0
[email protected] 3.2
GMail Drive Shell Extension
Google Earth
Google Earth Plugin
Google SketchUp 7
Google Update Helper
Google Updater
Guild Wars
Guitar Pro 5.2
HDD Health v3.3 Beta
Heavy Weapon Deluxe 1.0
Highlight Viewer (Windows Live Toolbar)
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB945282)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946040)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946308)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946344)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947540)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947789)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB948127)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB951708)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB945282)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946040)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB946308)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947540)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB947789)
Hotfix for Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU (KB948127)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB942288-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954708)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
IL Download Manager
ImageConverter Plus 7.1
Insaniquarium Deluxe 1.0
Insaniquarium Patch Installer 1.2
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager
IrfanView (remove only)
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Java(TM) 6 Update 13
Java(TM) 6 Update 4
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Jing
Jitbit Macro Recorder
Junk Mail filter update
KFWS
kgcbaby
kgcbase
kgchday
kgchlwn
kgcinvt
kgckids
kgcmove
kgcvday
Kodak EasyShare software
kuler
LADSPA_plugins-win-0.4.15
Launchy 2.1.2
LEGO Rock Raiders
Lexmark 2300 Series
Lexmark Fax Solutions
LimeWire 5.1.4
Magic ISO Maker v5.5 (build 0273)
Magic ISO Maker v5.5 (build 0276)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Map Button (Windows Live Toolbar)
MapMark - Release v1.0
McAfee SecurityCenter
Mega Manager
MegaScale MultiDesktop Manager
Messenger Plus! Live
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile Beta 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile Beta 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended Beta 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended Beta 1
Microsoft GIF Animator
Microsoft Help 3.0 Beta 1
Microsoft Help 3.0 Beta 1
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.7
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Live Add-in 1.3
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Professional 2007
Microsoft Office Professional 2007 Trial
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft SQL Server 2008
Microsoft SQL Server 2008
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Browser
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Common Files
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Common Files
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Services
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Services
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Shared
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Database Engine Shared
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Management Objects
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Native Client
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 RsFx Driver
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Setup Support Files (English)
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP1 Design Tools English
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP1 English
Microsoft SQL Server VSS Writer
Microsoft Sync Framework Runtime Native v1.0 (x86)
Microsoft Sync Framework Services Native v1.0 (x86)
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
Microsoft Virtual PC 2007
Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition with SP1 - ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Beta 1 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.20506
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Beta 1 x86 Runtime - 10.0.20506
Microsoft Visual C++ Run Time Lib Setup
Microsoft Visual Studio Macro Tools
Microsoft Visual Studio Macro Tools
Microsoft Windows Journal Viewer
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 Headers and Libraries
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 SP1 Express Tools for .NET Framework - enu
Microsoft Windows SDK for Visual Studio 2008 SP1 Express Tools for Win32
MobileMe Control Panel
Mozilla Firefox (3.0.11)
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB933579)
MSXML4 Parser
muvee Plugin 1.0
My HP Games
netbrdg
Nightwing's Diamond/Pearl Stat Calculator
OfotoXMI
OpenOffice.org 2.4
Opera 9.64
Paint.NET v3.36
PFPortChecker 1.0.28
Photoshop Camera Raw
PHP 5.2.9-2
Pinnacle Game Profiler
Pivot Stickfigure Animator
PoiZone
Pokemon PC 2.0
Power Tab Librarian
PowerDVD
Protected Music Converter 1.0.0.15
PunkBuster Services
Python 2.6
Python 2.6 PIL-1.1.6
Python 3.1a1
Quake Live Mozilla Plugin
QuickTime
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Recuva (remove only)
Revo Uninstaller 1.83
RocketDock 1.3.5
RONIN
Roxio Creator Audio
Roxio Creator BDAV Plugin
Roxio Creator Copy
Roxio Creator Data
Roxio Creator DE
Roxio Creator Tools
Roxio Drag-to-Disc
Roxio Express Labeler
Roxio Update Manager
Ruby-186-25
Safari
Screencast.com Desktop Uploader
SeaMonkey (1.1.17)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969679)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB969682)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB957789)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB969693)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB969613)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB969604)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows Search 4 - KB963093
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Segoe UI
Serious Samurize
SFR
SHASTA
ShellExView
Simple Port Forwarding
skin0001
SkinStudio
SkinStudio
SKINXSDK
Skype™ 4.1
Smart Menus (Windows Live Toolbar)
SmartFTP Client 3.0 Setup Files (remove only)
Snagit 9.1.1
Sonic Activation Module
Sothink DHTML Menu 8
Sothink SWF Catcher for Internet Explorer
Sothink SWF Decompiler
Sothink SWF Easy
Sothink SWF Easy Resource Add-on
Sothink SWF to Video Converter
SoundMAX
SPORE™
SPORE™ Galactic Adventures
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Sql Server Customer Experience Improvement Program
SQL Server System CLR Types
Startup Delayer v2.5 (build 138)
staticcr
Steam
Strawberry Perl 5.8.9.0 Beta 1
SUPER © Version 2009.bld.36 (June 10, 2009)
Supersonic Download Accelerator
Switch Sound File Converter
System Requirements Lab
TeamSpeak 2 RC2
TeLL me More
The Battle for Middle-earth (tm) II
tooltips
TopStyle (Version 3)
TopStyle 4
TopStyle Lite (Version 3)
TopStyle Lite (Version 3)
Tournament Maker
Tweak UI
Uninstall 1.0.0.1
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB969907)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (kb972691)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB961503)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Vista Drive Icon 1.3
VPRINTOL
VST Bridge 1.1
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live Favorites for Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live OneCare safety scanner
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Live Toolbar Extension (Windows Live Toolbar)
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Live Writer
Windows Macro Recorder
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Presentation Foundation
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinPcap 4.1 beta5
WinRAR archiver
WIRELESS
Wisdom-soft AutoScreenRecorder 3.0 Free
WolfTeam
XML Notepad 2007
XviD Video Codec 1.1.2-01022007
Yahoo! Toolbar
Zune
Zune
Zune Language Pack (ES)
Zune Language Pack (FR)


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

I just noticed now that when i try to load facebook, it gets stuck loading something called
b.static.ak.fbcdn.net


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I believe that's a server used by Facebook. Are you using Firefox or IE?

Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application.

*Upgrading Java*:


Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 16*.
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Select your Platform and check the box that says: "*I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 14 License Agreement.*".
Click on *Continue*.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation (jre-6u16-windows-i586.exe) and save it to your desktop. *Do NOT use the Sun Download Manager.*
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with *Java Runtime Environment, JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

Once you've done the above, please reboot and post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, you have both McAfee and Avast. It's not good tohave more than one anti-virus program installed as they will conflict and cause problems. You need to decide which one you want to keep and remove the other.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

When i try to install java it keeps saying:

"Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'jre1.6.0_10-c-l.mis' in the box below"

I ran a search on my computer and this file wasn't found anywhere...I tried clicking cancel, but then it just said that it couldn't uninstall a previous version or something like that.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you clicking on this folder on your desktop?

jre-6u16-windows-i586.exe


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

yes i am


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

now that i think about it, it doesn't make much sense to me how it could be that i need to install java again if it works in safe mode but not in normal mode...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry but I don't follow. Can you explain what works in safe mode please?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

All of the websites that i can't get on normally, such as facebook and ebay, I can get on while i'm in safe mode.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You must mean safe mode with networking.

So it must be something that's running that's interfering.

Which is your anti-virus program? I see both McAfee and Avast.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Both are installed but mcafee has expired i think, so i've been using avast.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You need to uninstall McAfee then as it's not good to have two installed on the machine. Even if one is not started, it will have services being called and the two programs can conflict and cause problems.

Please uninstall McAfee and then post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:30:12 PM, on 9/10/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.7\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CollabNet Subversion Server\svnserve.exe
c:\WINDOWS\system32\ZuneBusEnum.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Desktop\gmote-full\gmote.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Application Data\Bump Technologies, Inc\BumpTop\Widgets\W2W.widget\Window To The Weather.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=2080327
R3 - URLSearchHook: AIM Toolbar Search Class - {03402f96-3dc7-4285-bc50-9e81fefafe43} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: SnagIt Toolbar Loader - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitBHO.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: RoboForm - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: AIM Toolbar Loader - {b0cda128-b425-4eef-a174-61a11ac5dbf8} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O2 - BHO: MegaIEMn - {bf00e119-21a3-4fd1-b178-3b8537e75c92} - C:\Program Files\Megaupload\Mega Manager\MegaIEMn.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: QT TabBar - {d2bf470e-ed1c-487f-a333-2bd8835eb6ce} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: QT Tab Standard Buttons - {D2BF470E-ED1C-487F-A666-2BD8835EB6CE} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: QT Breadcrumbs Address Bar - {af83e43c-dd2b-4787-826b-31b17dee52ed} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitIEAddin.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Toolbar - {61539ecd-cc67-4437-a03c-9aaccbd14326} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DrvIcon] C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpenDNS Update] "C:\Program Files\OpenDNS U
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [mount.exe] C:\Program Files\[email protected]\FileUtilities.3\mount.exe /z
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [gmote] C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Desktop\gmote-full\gmote.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Shockwave Updater] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\SWHELP~2.EXE -Update -1100465 -"Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US) AppleWebKit/525.19 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/1.0.154.48 Safari/525.19" -"http://www.explorelearning.com/index.cfm?method=cResource.dspView&ResourceID=350"
O4 - Startup: BumpTop.lnk = C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BumpTop.lnk = C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AIM Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with SupersonicDownloadAccelerator! - C:\Program Files\Supersonic Download Accelerator\supersonicdownloadaccelerator.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM Toolbar - {0b83c99c-1efa-4259-858f-bcb33e007a5b} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O15 - ESC Trusted IP range: http://192.168.1.1
O16 - DPF: PackageCab - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/AxCtp2.cab
O16 - DPF: {040F4385-8DAD-4306-94BF-B8291D841FAE} (USBAPTester Class) - http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/usbaptest.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (MSN Games - Matchmaking) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZPAFramework.cab102118.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.4.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/MessengerGamesContent/GameContent/Default/uno1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1213981708343
O16 - DPF: {80B626D6-BC34-4BCF-B5A1-7149E4FD9CFA} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/GAME_UNO1.cab60096.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C49134CC-B5EF-458C-A442-E8DFE7B4645F} (YYGInstantPlay Control) - http://www.yoyogames.com/downloads/activex/YoYo.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab57176.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A1C5BD50-0FD5-4038-AB48-28D946918856}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbsys.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Deskscapes - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB} - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\deskscapes.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor (ASFIPmon) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: lxcg_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Motive Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: Fastream IQ Web/FTP Server (NFService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\FASTRE~1\IQWebFTPServerEngine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PinnacleUpdate Service (PinnacleUpdateSvc) - KALiNKOsoft - C:\Program Files\KALiNKOsoft\Pinnacle Game Profiler\pinnacle_updater.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Subversion Server (svnserve) - http://subversion.tigris.org/ - C:\Program Files\CollabNet Subversion Server\svnserve.exe

--
End of file - 19978 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Rescan with HijackThis, close all other browser windows, place a check mark beside the following entries and then click on "Fix Checked".

*O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: QT TabBar - {d2bf470e-ed1c-487f-a333-2bd8835eb6ce} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: QT Tab Standard Buttons - {D2BF470E-ED1C-487F-A666-2BD8835EB6CE} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: QT Breadcrumbs Address Bar - {af83e43c-dd2b-4787-826b-31b17dee52ed} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O15 - ESC Trusted IP range: http://192.168.1.1
O16 - DPF: PackageCab - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/AxCtp2.cab*

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:51:40 PM, on 9/11/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.7\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CollabNet Subversion Server\svnserve.exe
c:\WINDOWS\system32\ZuneBusEnum.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Desktop\gmote-full\gmote.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Application Data\Bump Technologies, Inc\BumpTop\Widgets\W2W.widget\Window To The Weather.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=2080327
R3 - URLSearchHook: AIM Toolbar Search Class - {03402f96-3dc7-4285-bc50-9e81fefafe43} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: SnagIt Toolbar Loader - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitBHO.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: RoboForm - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: AIM Toolbar Loader - {b0cda128-b425-4eef-a174-61a11ac5dbf8} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O2 - BHO: MegaIEMn - {bf00e119-21a3-4fd1-b178-3b8537e75c92} - C:\Program Files\Megaupload\Mega Manager\MegaIEMn.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitIEAddin.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Toolbar - {61539ecd-cc67-4437-a03c-9aaccbd14326} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DrvIcon] C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpenDNS Update] "C:\Program Files\OpenDNS U
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [mount.exe] C:\Program Files\[email protected]\FileUtilities.3\mount.exe /z
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [gmote] C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Desktop\gmote-full\gmote.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Shockwave Updater] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\SWHELP~2.EXE -Update -1100465 -"Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US) AppleWebKit/525.19 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/1.0.154.48 Safari/525.19" -"http://www.explorelearning.com/index.cfm?method=cResource.dspView&ResourceID=350"
O4 - Startup: BumpTop.lnk = C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BumpTop.lnk = C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AIM Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with SupersonicDownloadAccelerator! - C:\Program Files\Supersonic Download Accelerator\supersonicdownloadaccelerator.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM Toolbar - {0b83c99c-1efa-4259-858f-bcb33e007a5b} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {040F4385-8DAD-4306-94BF-B8291D841FAE} (USBAPTester Class) - http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/usbaptest.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (MSN Games - Matchmaking) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZPAFramework.cab102118.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.4.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/MessengerGamesContent/GameContent/Default/uno1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1213981708343
O16 - DPF: {80B626D6-BC34-4BCF-B5A1-7149E4FD9CFA} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/GAME_UNO1.cab60096.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C49134CC-B5EF-458C-A442-E8DFE7B4645F} (YYGInstantPlay Control) - http://www.yoyogames.com/downloads/activex/YoYo.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab57176.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A1C5BD50-0FD5-4038-AB48-28D946918856}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbsys.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Deskscapes - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB} - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\deskscapes.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor (ASFIPmon) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: lxcg_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Motive Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: Fastream IQ Web/FTP Server (NFService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\FASTRE~1\IQWebFTPServerEngine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PinnacleUpdate Service (PinnacleUpdateSvc) - KALiNKOsoft - C:\Program Files\KALiNKOsoft\Pinnacle Game Profiler\pinnacle_updater.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Subversion Server (svnserve) - http://subversion.tigris.org/ - C:\Program Files\CollabNet Subversion Server\svnserve.exe

--
End of file - 19815 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How are things now?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

The same websites (ex. facebook,ebay) still don't load.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start * *Run *- type *msconfig*  click OK and click on the *startup tab*. Uncheck everything there except for your anti-virus program. Then reboot and let me know if the problem persists please.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

I did what you said and it still won't load the websites when i try to go to them.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you still able to access them in Safe Mode with Networking?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

yes i am


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start* - *Run* and then:
Copy the lines in the box below, and paste it in the run box that opens:


> regedit /e c:\safeboot.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot"



Click Ok
Double click the My Computer icon, then your C drive
In there, you will see a file called safeboot.txt. Double click to open it.
Copy and paste the text into a reply to your thread.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot]
"AlternateShell"="cmd.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\aawservice]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\AppMgmt]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Base]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Boot Bus Extender]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Boot file system]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\CryptSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\DcomLaunch]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmadmin]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmboot.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmio.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmload.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmserver]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\EventLog]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\File system]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Filter]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\HelpSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Netlogon]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\PCI Configuration]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\PlugPlay]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\PNP Filter]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Primary disk]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\RpcSs]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SCSI Class]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\sermouse.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\sr.sys]
@="FSFilter System Recovery"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SRService]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\System Bus Extender]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\vds]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\vga.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\vgasave.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Wdf01000.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WinMgmt]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}]
@="Universal Serial Bus controllers"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="CD-ROM Drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="DiskDrive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E969-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Standard floppy disk controller"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Hdc"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Keyboard"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E96F-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Mouse"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E977-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="PCMCIA Adapters"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E97B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="SCSIAdapter"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="System"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E980-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Floppy disk drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{533C5B84-EC70-11D2-9505-00C04F79DEAF}]
@="Volume shadow copy"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{71A27CDD-812A-11D0-BEC7-08002BE2092F}]
@="Volume"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}]
@="Human Interface Devices"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\aawservice]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\AFD]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\AppMgmt]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Base]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Boot Bus Extender]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Boot file system]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Browser]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\CryptSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\DcomLaunch]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Dhcp]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmadmin]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmboot.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmio.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmload.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmserver]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\DnsCache]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\EventLog]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\File system]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Filter]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\HelpSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\ip6fw.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\ipnat.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\LanmanServer]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\LanmanWorkstation]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\LmHosts]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Messenger]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NDIS]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NDIS Wrapper]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Ndisuio]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetBIOS]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetBIOSGroup]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetBT]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetDDEGroup]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Netlogon]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetMan]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Network]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetworkProvider]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\nm]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\nm.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NtLmSsp]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\PCI Configuration]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\PlugPlay]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\PNP Filter]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\PNP_TDI]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Primary disk]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\rdpcdd.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\rdpdd.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\rdpwd.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\rdsessmgr]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\RpcSs]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\SCSI Class]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\sermouse.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\SharedAccess]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\sr.sys]
@="FSFilter System Recovery"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\SRService]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Streams Drivers]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\System Bus Extender]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Tcpip]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\TDI]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\tdpipe.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\tdtcp.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\termservice]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\vga.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\vgasave.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Wdf01000.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\WinMgmt]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\WZCSVC]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}]
@="Universal Serial Bus controllers"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="CD-ROM Drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="DiskDrive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E969-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Standard floppy disk controller"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Hdc"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Keyboard"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E96F-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Mouse"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Net"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E973-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="NetClient"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E974-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="NetService"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E975-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="NetTrans"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E977-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="PCMCIA Adapters"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E97B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="SCSIAdapter"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="System"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E980-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Floppy disk drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{71A27CDD-812A-11D0-BEC7-08002BE2092F}]
@="Volume"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}]
@="Human Interface Devices"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please boot to Safe Mode with Networking and then run a new HijackThis scan and then boot back to Windows normally and post that log for me.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:53:24 PM, on 9/17/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=2080327
R3 - URLSearchHook: AIM Toolbar Search Class - {03402f96-3dc7-4285-bc50-9e81fefafe43} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: SnagIt Toolbar Loader - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitBHO.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: RoboForm - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: AIM Toolbar Loader - {b0cda128-b425-4eef-a174-61a11ac5dbf8} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O2 - BHO: MegaIEMn - {bf00e119-21a3-4fd1-b178-3b8537e75c92} - C:\Program Files\Megaupload\Mega Manager\MegaIEMn.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitIEAddin.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Toolbar - {61539ecd-cc67-4437-a03c-9aaccbd14326} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DrvIcon] C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [mount.exe] C:\Program Files\[email protected]\FileUtilities.3\mount.exe /z
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [gmote] C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Desktop\gmote-full\gmote.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Shockwave Updater] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\SWHELP~2.EXE -Update -1100465 -"Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US) AppleWebKit/525.19 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/1.0.154.48 Safari/525.19" -"http://www.explorelearning.com/index.cfm?method=cResource.dspView&ResourceID=350"
O4 - Global Startup: BumpTop.lnk = C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Launchy.lnk = C:\Program Files\Launchy\Launchy.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AIM Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with SupersonicDownloadAccelerator! - C:\Program Files\Supersonic Download Accelerator\supersonicdownloadaccelerator.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM Toolbar - {0b83c99c-1efa-4259-858f-bcb33e007a5b} - C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\aimtb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {040F4385-8DAD-4306-94BF-B8291D841FAE} (USBAPTester Class) - http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/usbaptest.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (MSN Games - Matchmaking) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZPAFramework.cab102118.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.4.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/MessengerGamesContent/GameContent/Default/uno1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1213981708343
O16 - DPF: {80B626D6-BC34-4BCF-B5A1-7149E4FD9CFA} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/GAME_UNO1.cab60096.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C49134CC-B5EF-458C-A442-E8DFE7B4645F} (YYGInstantPlay Control) - http://www.yoyogames.com/downloads/activex/YoYo.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab57176.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A1C5BD50-0FD5-4038-AB48-28D946918856}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbsys.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Deskscapes - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB} - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\deskscapes.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor (ASFIPmon) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: lxcg_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Motive Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: Fastream IQ Web/FTP Server (NFService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\FASTRE~1\IQWebFTPServerEngine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PinnacleUpdate Service (PinnacleUpdateSvc) - KALiNKOsoft - C:\Program Files\KALiNKOsoft\Pinnacle Game Profiler\pinnacle_updater.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Subversion Server (svnserve) - http://subversion.tigris.org/ - C:\Program Files\CollabNet Subversion Server\svnserve.exe

--
End of file - 16763 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

When you try to access those sites, what browser are you using?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, I've tried with Firefox, Internet Explorer, and Google Chrome, but the one I'm using now and have been using is Google Chrome.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What is the purpose of this?

*CollabNet Subversion Server*


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not sure


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Here's a description of it. Does it ring a bell? You don't remember installing this?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subversion_(software)

Are you a developer and/or is this a company computer?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, I remember installing that but I don't remember when or why. Should i uninstall it?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you don't need it then I would uninstall it and then reboot the computer and see if that makes any difference.

It's obviously something that's starting up in normal mode that is interfering since you don't have the problem in safe mode with networking.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, i uninstalled it and rebooted, but it still didnt work.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is it only web sites you have to log into that don't work?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

No, I can get onto other websites that i have to log into, just not certain ones. Email websites work and so do forums...although this website takes longer to load than others, and so do email websites.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would uninstall some of those toolbars as they been known to cause problems.

Go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *msconfig *- click OK and select the startup tab.

Uncheck the following and click Apply and OK.

SunJavaUpdateSched
iTunesHelper
mount.exe
Google Update
gmote
Shockwave Updater

Then reboot and post a new HijackThis log and let me know if the problem persists.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

The problem is still there

---

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:20:45 PM, on 9/21/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.7\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\WINDOWS\system32\ZuneBusEnum.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Application Data\Bump Technologies, Inc\BumpTop\Widgets\W2W.widget\Window To The Weather.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=2080327
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SnagIt Toolbar Loader - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitBHO.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: RoboForm - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: MegaIEMn - {bf00e119-21a3-4fd1-b178-3b8537e75c92} - C:\Program Files\Megaupload\Mega Manager\MegaIEMn.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Snagit - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitIEAddin.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DrvIcon] C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BumpTop.lnk = C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with SupersonicDownloadAccelerator! - C:\Program Files\Supersonic Download Accelerator\supersonicdownloadaccelerator.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {040F4385-8DAD-4306-94BF-B8291D841FAE} (USBAPTester Class) - http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/usbaptest.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (MSN Games  Matchmaking) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZPAFramework.cab102118.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.4.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/MessengerGamesContent/GameContent/Default/uno1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1213981708343
O16 - DPF: {80B626D6-BC34-4BCF-B5A1-7149E4FD9CFA} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/GAME_UNO1.cab60096.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C49134CC-B5EF-458C-A442-E8DFE7B4645F} (YYGInstantPlay Control) - http://www.yoyogames.com/downloads/activex/YoYo.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab57176.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A1C5BD50-0FD5-4038-AB48-28D946918856}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbsys.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Deskscapes - {EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB} - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\deskscapes.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor (ASFIPmon) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: lxcg_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Motive Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: Fastream IQ Web/FTP Server (NFService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\FASTRE~1\IQWebFTPServerEngine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PinnacleUpdate Service (PinnacleUpdateSvc) - KALiNKOsoft - C:\Program Files\KALiNKOsoft\Pinnacle Game Profiler\pinnacle_updater.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe

--
End of file - 16385 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

*Click here* to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*If you use Firefox:*
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.


*If you use Opera:*
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*
[*]NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.


Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

I did what you said, still won't work


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named *OTS* on your desktop.

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Open the *OTS* folder and double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
In *Additional Scans *section put a check in Disabled MS Config Items and EventViewer logs
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is the log.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. CLick the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here along with a new HijackThis log please.


```
[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
YN -> (NFService) Fastream IQ Web/FTP Server [Win32_Own | Auto | Stopped] -> 
[Registry - Safe List]
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
YN -> {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitBHO.dll [SnagIt Toolbar Loader]
YN -> {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll [Reg Error: Value error.]
YN -> {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} [HKLM] -> [Google Toolbar Helper]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar
YN -> "{724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll [&RoboForm]
YN -> "{8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\TechSmith\Snagit 9\SnagitIEAddin.dll [Snagit]
YN -> "{E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584}" [HKLM] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\InetCntrl\PopupKil\BsafeBHO.dll [Bsecure Popup Blocker]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}" [HKLM] -> [&Google]
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\
YN -> Add to Windows &Live Favorites -> [http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx]
YN -> Customize Menu -> C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html [file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html]
YN -> RoboForm Toolbar -> C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html [file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html]
YN -> Save Forms -> C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html [file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html]
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
YN -> {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}:{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBC} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_13.dll [Menu: Sun Java Console]
YN -> {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46}:file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html [Button: Fill Forms]
YN -> {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46}:file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html [Menu: Fill Forms]
YN -> {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49}:file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html [Button: Save]
YN -> {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49}:file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html [Menu: Save Forms]
YN -> {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a}:file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html [Button: RoboForm]
YN -> {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a}:file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html [Menu: RoboForm Toolbar]
< SharedTaskScheduler [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler
YN -> "{EC654325-1273-C2A9-2B7C-45D29BCE68FB}" [HKLM] -> C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\DESKSC~1\deskscapes.dll [Deskscapes]
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
< Disabled MSConfig Folder Items [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\
YN -> C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Belkin F5D8053 N Wireless USB Adapter Utility.lnk -> C:\PROGRA~1\Belkin\F5D805~2\BELKIN~1.EXE
YN -> C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Belkin Wireless Networking Utility.lnk -> C:\PROGRA~1\Belkin\F5D805~1\BELKIN~1.EXE
YN -> C:^Documents and Settings^Chris^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^BadBlue.lnk -> C:\Program Files\BadBlue\PE\badblue.exe
YN -> C:^Documents and Settings^Chris^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^DesktopEarth AutoStart.lnk -> C:\DOCUME~1\Chris\APPLIC~1\MICROS~1\INSTAL~1\{DBA5E~1\_C1A9B~1.EXE
YN -> C:^Documents and Settings^Chris^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^GigaTribe.lnk -> C:\PROGRA~1\GIGATR~1\GIGATR~1.EXE
YN -> C:^Documents and Settings^Chris^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Stardock ObjectDock.lnk -> C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~2\OBJECT~1.EXE
YN -> C:^Documents and Settings^Chris^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^TipCam.lnk -> C:\PROGRA~1\uTIPu\tipc.exe
< Disabled MSConfig Registry Items [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\
YN -> ctfmon.exe hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
YN -> CursorFX hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Stardock\CursorFX\CursorFX.exe
YN -> FileZilla Server Interface hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\FileZilla Server\FileZilla Server Interface.exe
YN -> HostManager hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1213981682\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
YN -> HotKeysCmds hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
YN -> InetCntrl hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
YN -> KernelFaultCheck hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
YN -> OpenDNS Update hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
YN -> Persistence hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
YN -> RoboForm hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
YN -> Shockwave Updater hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce -> 
YN -> SpeedBitVideoAccelerator hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\SpeedBit Video Accelerator\VideoAccelerator.exe
YN -> Weather hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe
YN -> XboxStat hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> c:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XboxStat.exe
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
NY -> 3 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY -> 2 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
NY -> 1 C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp
[Alternate Data Streams]
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 1126 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\8P8Wua3GsgmUL:WIxWgsszv8O7Jo3lov64
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 116 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:0F8F5844
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 117 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:2FD5CBA1
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 119 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:0A8E2C33
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 1205 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\b55OzKml3ue:lljHIFeWwg91OmjJVIiJMOtEprM
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 1250 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft:ZTREqDdMu0KpvJXb1fAYPI1
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 1269 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft:Er0J35031G1ztbJRooF8kCWlwF3Vd
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 1280 bytes -> C:\Program Files\WindowsUpdate:XWovaNeoa2FEUdqVy0Ike
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 137 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:0CFF5F08
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 137 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:CD060F93
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 138 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:0CE7F3C9
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 144 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:C39E55C5
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 165 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:DCD39382
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here are the logs, and it still doesn't work.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:30:24 PM, on 9/24/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.7\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\WINDOWS\system32\ZuneBusEnum.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Application Data\Bump Technologies, Inc\BumpTop\Widgets\W2W.widget\Window To The Weather.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Desktop\gmote-full\gmote.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=2080327
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: MegaIEMn - {bf00e119-21a3-4fd1-b178-3b8537e75c92} - C:\Program Files\Megaupload\Mega Manager\MegaIEMn.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DrvIcon] C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BumpTop.lnk = C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with SupersonicDownloadAccelerator! - C:\Program Files\Supersonic Download Accelerator\supersonicdownloadaccelerator.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {040F4385-8DAD-4306-94BF-B8291D841FAE} (USBAPTester Class) - http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/usbaptest.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (MSN Games  Matchmaking) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZPAFramework.cab102118.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.4.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/MessengerGamesContent/GameContent/Default/uno1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1213981708343
O16 - DPF: {80B626D6-BC34-4BCF-B5A1-7149E4FD9CFA} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/GAME_UNO1.cab60096.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C49134CC-B5EF-458C-A442-E8DFE7B4645F} (YYGInstantPlay Control) - http://www.yoyogames.com/downloads/activex/YoYo.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab57176.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A1C5BD50-0FD5-4038-AB48-28D946918856}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbsys.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor (ASFIPmon) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: lxcg_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Motive Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: Fastream IQ Web/FTP Server (NFService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\FASTRE~1\IQWebFTPServerEngine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PinnacleUpdate Service (PinnacleUpdateSvc) - KALiNKOsoft - C:\Program Files\KALiNKOsoft\Pinnacle Game Profiler\pinnacle_updater.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe

--
End of file - 13994 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

When you are in Safe Mode with networking, does it work with all browsers, meaning IE, Firefox and Chrome?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes it does.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start * *Run *- type *msconfig*  click OK and click on the *startup tab*. Uncheck everything there except for your anti-virus program.

Then:

Select the "services" tab and check *hide Microsoft Services*

Then take note of which NON Microsoft services are checked so you can put it back the way it was later. Then uncheck all of the NON Microsoft services except for your anti-virus program and reboot.

Then post a new HijackThis log and let me know if the problem persists. Do not put the settings back the way they were just yet please.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

It still doesn't work. Here is the log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:32:07 AM, on 9/27/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\WINDOWS\system32\ZuneBusEnum.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.7\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=2080327
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.3.4501.1418\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: MegaIEMn - {bf00e119-21a3-4fd1-b178-3b8537e75c92} - C:\Program Files\Megaupload\Mega Manager\MegaIEMn.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with SupersonicDownloadAccelerator! - C:\Program Files\Supersonic Download Accelerator\supersonicdownloadaccelerator.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {040F4385-8DAD-4306-94BF-B8291D841FAE} (USBAPTester Class) - http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/usbaptest.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (MSN Games - Matchmaking) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZPAFramework.cab102118.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.4.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/MessengerGamesContent/GameContent/Default/uno1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1213981708343
O16 - DPF: {80B626D6-BC34-4BCF-B5A1-7149E4FD9CFA} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/GAME_UNO1.cab60096.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C49134CC-B5EF-458C-A442-E8DFE7B4645F} (YYGInstantPlay Control) - http://www.yoyogames.com/downloads/activex/YoYo.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab57176.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A1C5BD50-0FD5-4038-AB48-28D946918856}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbsys.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe

--
End of file - 9518 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The only other thing I can think of is disabling Avast but only do it as a quick test and see if you can connect to one of those sites without it. Be sure to have no other browser windows open and don't click on any links.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried that and it still doesn't work...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are there other user accounts on this machine?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Not besides me and Admin in safe mode.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry about the delay and wanted to let you know that I haven't forgotten you. I've had connection problems for several days and wasn't able to get on-line at all. It will probably take me a few days to catch up so I will post back here as soon as I can with further instructions.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Would you please post a new log taken while in safe mode with networking?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry, haven't been able to get to my computer.
Here is the log you wanted:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:31:51 PM, on 10/10/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk-rel&channel=us&ibd=2080327
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.3.4501.1418\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: MegaIEMn - {bf00e119-21a3-4fd1-b178-3b8537e75c92} - C:\Program Files\Megaupload\Mega Manager\MegaIEMn.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Bsecure Popup Blocker - {E0019445-4C1F-414D-A70E-AD80F231C584} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DrvIcon] C:\Program Files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [svhost] C:\WINDOWS\system32\svhost.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [gmote] C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Desktop\gmote-full\gmote.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BumpTop.lnk = C:\Program Files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with SupersonicDownloadAccelerator! - C:\Program Files\Supersonic Download Accelerator\supersonicdownloadaccelerator.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.2.2.28.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {040F4385-8DAD-4306-94BF-B8291D841FAE} (USBAPTester Class) - http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/usbaptest.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (MSN Games - Matchmaking) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZPAFramework.cab102118.cab
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.4.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/MessengerGamesContent/GameContent/Default/uno1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1213981708343
O16 - DPF: {80B626D6-BC34-4BCF-B5A1-7149E4FD9CFA} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/GAME_UNO1.cab60096.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {C49134CC-B5EF-458C-A442-E8DFE7B4645F} (YYGInstantPlay Control) - http://www.yoyogames.com/downloads/activex/YoYo.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab57176.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} (GoPetsWeb Control) - https://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A1C5BD50-0FD5-4038-AB48-28D946918856}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbsys.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor (ASFIPmon) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: lxcg_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Motive Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: Fastream IQ Web/FTP Server (NFService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\FASTRE~1\IQWebFTPServerEngine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PinnacleUpdate Service (PinnacleUpdateSvc) - KALiNKOsoft - C:\Program Files\KALiNKOsoft\Pinnacle Game Profiler\pinnacle_updater.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe

--
End of file - 12432 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There's an infection showing there.

Please remove ComboFix by dragging it to the recycle bin and then do the following to grab a new copy and post a new log.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wasnt sure which log you meant, so here are both.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open Notepad and copy and paste the text in the code box below into it:


```
File::
c:\windows\system32\drivers\llhluyux.sys

Folder::
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Viewpoint
c:\program files\SeekService
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\SeekService

Driver::
coltoj

Registry::
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{BC3E37E7-C149-515F-71DC-2983CF8DC5F4}]

RegNull::
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1491950412-2009852829-4049741679-1008\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{4689D351-DA2D-BD0D-BF4B-9CD3FE8D2631}*]
```
Save the file to your desktop and name it CFScript.txt

Referring to the picture below, drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log in your next reply.










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

*Note: These instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system.*

Also please do this:

Go to the link below and upload the following file(s) for analysis and let me know what the results are please:

http://virusscan.jotti.org/

c:\windows\system32\drivers\ofa5acb.sys
c:\windows\system32\drivers\BSINIT.sys


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, here are the logs. Nothing has changed and the website that you gave me won't load either...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

ComboFix 09-10-14.06 - Chris 10/14/2009 21:50.4.2 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2037.1202 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Chris\Desktop\puppy.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\Chris\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: avast! antivirus 4.8.1351 [VPS 091014-0] *On-access scanning disabled* (Updated) {7591DB91-41F0-48A3-B128-1A293FD8233D}

FILE ::
"c:\windows\system32\drivers\llhluyux.sys"
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\SeekService
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\SeekService\seekservice119.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Viewpoint
c:\program files\SeekService
c:\program files\SeekService\seekservice.dll
c:\program files\SeekService\seekservice.exe
c:\program files\SeekService\uninstall.exe

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

-------\Service_coltoj

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-09-15 to 2009-10-15 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-10-15 00:29 . 2009-10-15 00:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\LastGood.Tmp
2009-10-12 23:26 . 2009-10-12 23:45	--------	d-----w-	C:\puppy
2009-10-10 21:30 . 2009-10-10 21:31	664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2009-10-02 21:58 . 2009-10-02 21:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\pawned2
2009-09-24 23:18 . 2009-09-24 23:18	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTS
2009-09-23 19:35 . 2009-09-23 19:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\YAC

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-10-15 00:29 . 2009-04-09 21:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Windows Live Safety Center
2009-10-14 09:45 . 2008-09-14 00:01	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Google Updater
2009-10-11 21:01 . 2008-08-07 02:42	119296	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\zlib.dll
2009-10-09 03:28 . 2008-06-27 17:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Lx_cats
2009-10-06 20:53 . 2008-07-18 17:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Guild Wars
2009-10-01 21:54 . 2009-08-18 21:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Chris\Application Data\Bump Technologies, Inc
2009-10-01 21:44 . 2009-09-01 17:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Chris\Application Data\Google Chrome Backup
2009-09-23 11:55 . 2008-03-27 01:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Google
2009-09-22 00:15 . 2008-07-28 01:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Yahoo!
2009-09-10 23:24 . 2008-06-20 18:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\McAfee
2009-09-10 07:12 . 2008-06-20 18:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Silverlight
2009-09-10 07:02 . 2008-12-16 01:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2009-09-07 01:41 . 2008-12-18 01:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Chris\Application Data\TeamViewer
2009-09-06 04:21 . 2008-10-02 19:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Games
2009-09-03 03:05 . 2008-03-27 00:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Java
2009-09-02 01:25 . 2008-07-14 14:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Chris\Application Data\LimeWire
2009-09-01 20:30 . 2009-09-01 20:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Chris\Application Data\XBList
2009-09-01 20:29 . 2009-09-01 20:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\XBList
2009-08-27 19:19 . 2008-07-15 17:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Audacity
2009-08-27 19:17 . 2008-07-15 17:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Chris\Application Data\Audacity
2009-08-27 16:25 . 2008-07-13 18:44	--------	d---a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2009-08-27 04:52 . 2009-08-18 21:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\BumpTop
2009-08-26 23:45 . 2009-08-26 20:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Samurize
2009-08-26 20:25 . 2008-06-20 17:06	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iTunes
2009-08-25 12:22 . 2008-07-02 03:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Chris\Application Data\Eye-Fi
2009-08-23 02:37 . 2008-06-27 05:33	121248	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2009-08-22 23:38 . 2009-08-22 23:38	552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d3d8caps.dat
2009-08-22 18:04 . 2009-08-22 18:04	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Virtual PC
2009-08-22 17:15 . 2009-08-22 17:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Zune
2009-08-22 17:15 . 2008-07-23 20:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-08-22 17:15 . 2008-07-23 20:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-08-22 04:18 . 2008-10-13 04:13	411368	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-08-22 03:46 . 2008-03-27 01:00	--------	d--h--w-	c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-08-22 03:46 . 2008-09-21 00:34	21361	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\AegisP.sys
2009-08-22 03:46 . 2008-06-30 17:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Belkin
2009-08-20 17:27 . 2009-08-20 17:17	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Chris\Application Data\Alien Skin
2009-08-20 17:16 . 2009-08-20 17:16	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Alien Skin
2009-08-19 22:25 . 2008-07-14 02:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Stardock
2009-08-19 05:20 . 2009-08-19 05:20	409600	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wrap_oal.dll
2009-08-19 05:20 . 2009-08-19 05:20	114688	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\OpenAL32.dll
2009-08-19 05:20 . 2009-08-19 05:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\OpenAL
2009-08-19 05:11 . 2009-08-19 05:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Chris\Application Data\Real Desktop
2009-08-18 21:04 . 2008-12-18 21:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Chris\Application Data\Stardock
2009-08-18 20:42 . 2008-06-20 16:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2009-08-18 16:58 . 2008-07-14 14:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\LimeWire
2009-08-18 06:15 . 2008-10-04 04:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Cheat Engine
2009-08-18 01:22 . 2008-07-02 22:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Game_Maker7
2009-08-17 16:10 . 2009-08-26 21:07	1279456	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2009-08-17 16:06 . 2009-08-26 21:07	93392	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswmon.sys
2009-08-17 16:06 . 2009-08-26 21:07	94160	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswmon2.sys
2009-08-17 16:05 . 2009-08-26 21:07	114768	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2009-08-17 16:05 . 2009-08-26 21:07	20560	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2009-08-17 16:04 . 2009-08-26 21:07	51376	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2009-08-17 16:04 . 2009-08-26 21:07	23152	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2009-08-17 16:03 . 2009-08-26 21:07	26944	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aavmker4.sys
2009-08-17 16:02 . 2009-08-26 21:07	97480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AvastSS.scr
2009-08-13 04:40 . 2009-08-13 04:14	45344	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ofa5acb.sys
2009-08-11 04:30 . 2009-08-11 04:30	56	---ha-w-	c:\windows\system32\ezsidmv.dat
2009-08-06 23:24 . 2004-08-10 19:02	327896	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wucltui.dll
2009-08-06 23:24 . 2004-08-10 19:02	209632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wuweb.dll
2009-08-06 23:24 . 2007-07-31 00:19	44768	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wups2.dll
2009-08-06 23:24 . 2004-08-10 19:02	35552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wups.dll
2009-08-06 23:24 . 2004-08-10 19:02	53472	------w-	c:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
2009-08-06 23:24 . 2004-08-10 18:50	96480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cdm.dll
2009-08-06 23:23 . 2004-08-10 19:02	575704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll
2009-08-06 23:23 . 2008-07-02 00:10	274288	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mucltui.dll
2009-08-06 23:23 . 2007-07-30 23:18	215920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\muweb.dll
2009-08-06 23:23 . 2004-08-10 19:02	1929952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2009-08-05 09:01 . 2004-08-10 18:51	204800	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mswebdvd.dll
2009-08-03 17:36 . 2009-08-05 01:00	38160	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2009-08-03 17:36 . 2009-08-05 01:00	19096	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2009-07-19 16:52 . 2009-07-05 18:04	256016	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat
2009-07-17 19:01 . 2004-08-10 18:50	58880	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atl.dll
2006-05-03 09:06 . 2009-08-27 19:42	163328	--sh--r-	c:\windows\system32\flvDX.dll
2007-02-21 10:47 . 2009-08-27 19:42	31232	--sh--r-	c:\windows\system32\msfDX.dll
2008-03-16 12:30 . 2009-08-27 19:42	216064	--sh--r-	c:\windows\system32\nbDX.dll
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( SnapShot_2009-10-12_23.41.02 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2009-10-15 02:05 . 2009-10-15 02:05	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_4a0.dat
+ 2009-10-15 02:05 . 2009-10-15 02:05	16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_388.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2008-09-07 07:20	143360	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dropbox\DropboxExt.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2008-09-07 07:20	143360	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dropbox\DropboxExt.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2008-09-07 07:20	143360	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dropbox\DropboxExt.dll

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2008-09-14 39408]
"gmote"="c:\documents and settings\Chris\Desktop\gmote-full\gmote.exe" [2009-02-17 2096128]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"avast!"="c:\progra~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe" [2009-08-17 81000]
"lxcgmon.exe"="c:\program files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe" [2005-07-21 200704]
"LXCGCATS"="c:\windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCGtime.dll" [2005-07-20 73728]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2009-01-21 134656]
"DrvIcon"="c:\program files\Vista Drive Icon\DrvIcon.exe" [2007-07-04 45056]
"CoolSwitch"="c:\windows\system32\taskswitch.exe" [2002-03-19 45632]

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
BumpTop.lnk - c:\program files\BumpTop\BumpTop.exe [2009-8-19 5737472]

[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}"= "c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll" [2009-05-25 304128]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=c:\windows\system32\wbsys.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\aawservice]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Wdf01000.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Adobe Gamma Loader.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Belkin Wireless USB Utility.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Belkin Wireless USB Utility.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Belkin Wireless USB Utility.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Kodak EasyShare software.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Kodak EasyShare software.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Kodak EasyShare software.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Macro Express 3.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Macro Express 3.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Macro Express 3.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Windows Search.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Windows Search.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Windows Search.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Chris^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^BumpTop.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Chris\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\BumpTop.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\BumpTop.lnkStartup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Chris^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Dropbox.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Chris\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Dropbox.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Dropbox.lnkStartup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Chris^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Supersonic Download Accelerator.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\Chris\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Supersonic Download Accelerator.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Supersonic Download Accelerator.lnkStartup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^JCTaxPrep^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^OpenOffice.org 2.4.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\JCTaxPrep\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OpenOffice.org 2.4.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\OpenOffice.org 2.4.lnkStartup

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"c:\\Program Files\\BYOND\\bin\\byond.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Electronic Arts\\EADM\\Core.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\BYOND\\bin\\dreamseeker.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Electronic Arts\\The Lord of the Rings, The Rise of the Witch-king\\game.dat"=
"c:\\Program Files\\KeyFocus\\KFWS\\bin\\kfwserv.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Abyss Web Server\\abyssws.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Eye-Fi\\Eye-Fi Manager.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Adobe\\Adobe Flash CS3\\Flash.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\BYOND\\bin\\dreamdaemon.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\rtcshare.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\NetMeeting\\conf.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AIM6\\aim6.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\TeamViewer\\Version4\\TeamViewer.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Adobe\\CS4ServiceManager\\CS4ServiceManager.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\HP Games\\SPORE Creature Creator Trial Edition\\Sporebin\\SporeApp.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\BitComet\\BitComet.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\PnkBstrA.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\PnkBstrB.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\firefox.exe"=
"c:\\Ruby\\bin\\ruby.exe"=
"c:\\Ruby\\InstantRails-2.0-win\\apache\\Apache.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\wlcsdk.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Sync\\WindowsLiveSync.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Chris\\My Documents\\Http File Server\\hfs.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dpvsetup.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\PFPortChecker\\PFPortChecker.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\DNA\\btdna.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Electronic Arts\\The Lord of the Rings, The Rise of the Witch-king\\patchget.dat"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\pchealth\\helpctr\\binaries\\helpctr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Games\\Age of Mythology\\aomx.exe"=

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"135:TCP"= 135:TCP:TCP Port 135
"5000:TCP"= 5000:TCP:TCP Port 5000
"5001:TCP"= 5001:TCP:TCP Port 5001
"5002:TCP"= 5002:TCP:TCP Port 5002
"5003:TCP"= 5003:TCP:TCP Port 5003
"5004:TCP"= 5004:TCP:TCP Port 5004
"5005:TCP"= 5005:TCP:TCP Port 5005
"5006:TCP"= 5006:TCP:TCP Port 5006
"5007:TCP"= 5007:TCP:TCP Port 5007
"5008:TCP"= 5008:TCP:TCP Port 5008
"5009:TCP"= 5009:TCP:TCP Port 5009
"5010:TCP"= 5010:TCP:TCP Port 5010
"5011:TCP"= 5011:TCP:TCP Port 5011
"5012:TCP"= 5012:TCP:TCP Port 5012
"5013:TCP"= 5013:TCP:TCP Port 5013
"5014:TCP"= 5014:TCP:TCP Port 5014
"5015:TCP"= 5015:TCP:TCP Port 5015
"5016:TCP"= 5016:TCP:TCP Port 5016
"5017:TCP"= 5017:TCP:TCP Port 5017
"5018:TCP"= 5018:TCP:TCP Port 5018
"5019:TCP"= 5019:TCP:TCP Port 5019
"5020:TCP"= 5020:TCP:TCP Port 5020
"27575:TCP"= 27575:TCP:BitComet 27575 TCP
"27575:UDP"= 27575:UDP:BitComet 27575 UDP
"5353:TCP"= 5353:TCP:*isabled:Adobe CSI CS4
"3389:TCP"= 3389:TCPxpsp2res.dll,-22009
"3724:TCP"= 3724:TCP:Blizzard Downloader: 3724
"4007:TCP"= 4007:TCP:BitComet 4007 TCP
"4007:UDP"= 4007:UDP:BitComet 4007 UDP

R0 bsprot_svc;bsprot_svc;\SystemRoot\\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\BSPROT.sys --> \SystemRoot\\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\BSPROT.sys [?]
R1 aswSP;avast! Self Protection;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys [8/26/2009 5:07 PM 114768]
R2 ASFIPmon;Broadcom ASF IP and SMBIOS Mailbox Monitor;c:\program files\Broadcom\ASFIPMon\AsfIpMon.exe [6/20/2007 3:30 PM 79168]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [8/26/2009 5:07 PM 20560]
R2 bsinit_svc;bsinit_svc;c:\windows\system32\drivers\BSINIT.sys [1/14/2009 2:14 AM 7400]
R2 fssfltr;FssFltr;c:\windows\system32\drivers\fssfltr_tdi.sys [4/5/2009 1:29 PM 55152]
R3 rt2870;Ralink 802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\rt2870.sys [7/28/2007 2:50 PM 517632]
R3 teamviewervpn;TeamViewer VPN Adapter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\teamviewervpn.sys [1/7/2008 4:37 AM 25088]
S2 EAPPkt;Realtek EAPPkt Protocol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\EAPPkt.sys --> c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\EAPPkt.sys [?]
S2 gupdate1c98cae36a0e10;Google Update Service (gupdate1c98cae36a0e10);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2/11/2009 9:05 PM 133104]
S2 NFService;Fastream IQ Web/FTP Server;c:\progra~1\FASTRE~1\IQWebFTPServerEngine.exe --> c:\progra~1\FASTRE~1\IQWebFTPServerEngine.exe [?]
S3 clr_optimization_v4.0.20506_32;.NET Runtime Optimization Service v4.0.20506_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.20506\mscorsvw.exe [5/6/2009 9:08 AM 104272]
S3 fsssvc;Windows Live Family Safety;c:\program files\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe [2/6/2009 6:08 PM 533360]
S3 NPF;NetGroup Packet Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\npf.sys [12/23/2008 11:35 AM 50704]
S3 XDva202;XDva202;\??\c:\windows\system32\XDva202.sys --> c:\windows\system32\XDva202.sys [?]
S4 MSSQLServerADHelper100;SQL Active Directory Helper Service;c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Shared\sqladhlp.exe [7/10/2008 8:28 PM 47128]
S4 RsFx0102;RsFx0102 Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\RsFx0102.sys [7/10/2008 2:49 AM 242712]
S4 SQLAgent$SQLEXPRESS;SQL Server Agent (SQLEXPRESS);c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\SQLAGENT.EXE [7/10/2008 8:28 PM 369688]

--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---

*Deregistered* - BSafeFilter

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\active setup\installed components\>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}]
"c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe" "c:\windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll",BrandIEActiveSetup SIGNUP
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder

2009-10-14 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-07-30 16:34]

2009-10-14 c:\windows\Tasks\fba_Pokemon Bloodstone.job
- c:\program files\Softland\FBackup 4\fbaSchedStarter.exe [2009-07-03 18:55]

2009-10-15 c:\windows\Tasks\Google Software Updater.job
- c:\program files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2008-07-25 10:46]

2009-10-15 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-02-12 01:05]

2009-10-15 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-02-12 01:05]

2009-10-14 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1491950412-2009852829-4049741679-1008Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-02-04 20:50]

2009-10-15 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1491950412-2009852829-4049741679-1008UA.job
- c:\documents and settings\Chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-02-04 20:50]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
IE: &D&ownload &with BitComet - c:\program files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
IE: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - c:\program files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
IE: &D&ownload all with BitComet - c:\program files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
IE: &Download with SupersonicDownloadAccelerator! - c:\program files\Supersonic Download Accelerator\supersonicdownloadaccelerator.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Fill Forms - file://c:\program files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
IE: Sothink SWF Catcher - c:\program files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
TCP: {A1C5BD50-0FD5-4038-AB48-28D946918856} = 192.168.1.1
DPF: {040F4385-8DAD-4306-94BF-B8291D841FAE} - hxxp://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/usbaptest.cab
DPF: {C49134CC-B5EF-458C-A442-E8DFE7B4645F} - hxxp://www.yoyogames.com/downloads/activex/YoYo.cab
DPF: {F8C5C0F1-D884-43EB-A5A0-9E1C4A102FA8} - hxxps://secure.gopetslive.com/dev/GoPetsWeb.cab
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\Chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1jh105ta.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=2706&invocationType=tb50fftrie7&query=
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - AIM Search
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.com/
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_http/sredir?sredir=2706&invocationType=tb50fftrab&query=
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\Chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1jh105ta.default\extensions\{a7c6cf7f-112c-4500-a7ea-39801a327e5f}\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\components\ipc.dll
FF - HiddenExtension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\

---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
pref(dom.disable_open_during_load, true);.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-10-14 22:05
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\.asc\PersistentHandler]
@DACL=(02 0000)
@="{5e941d80-bf96-11cd-b579-08002b30bfeb}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\.cs\PersistentHandler]
@DACL=(02 0000)
@="{5e941d80-bf96-11cd-b579-08002b30bfeb}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\.shtm\PersistentHandler]
@DACL=(02 0000)
@="{eec97550-47a9-11cf-b952-00aa0051fe20}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\.xslt\PersistentHandler]
@DACL=(02 0000)
@="{7E9D8D44-6926-426F-AA2B-217A819A5CCE}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\giffile\shell\Open\ddeexec]
@DACL=(02 0000)
@="\"file:%1\",,-1,,,,,"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(1612)
c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Drive CS4\AdobeDriveCS4_NP.dll

- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(6896)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\program files\Dropbox\DropboxExt.dll
c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesMiniPlayer.dll
c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesMiniPlayer.Resources\en.lproj\iTunesMiniPlayerLocalized.dll
c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesMiniPlayer.Resources\iTunesMiniPlayer.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\program files\Roxio\Drag-to-Disc\Shellex.dll
c:\windows\system32\DLAAPI_W.DLL
c:\windows\system32\CDRTC.DLL
c:\program files\Roxio\Drag-to-Disc\ShellRes.dll
c:\program files\Microsoft Virtual PC\VPCShExH.DLL
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Drive CS4\AdobeDriveCS4_NP.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Google\Update\1.2.183.7\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
c:\program files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTmon.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
c:\windows\system32\ZuneBusEnum.exe
c:\windows\system32\searchindexer.exe
c:\program files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
c:\program files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
c:\windows\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2009-10-15 22:16 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2009-10-15 02:16
ComboFix2.txt 2009-10-12 23:45
ComboFix3.txt 2009-08-29 16:34
ComboFix4.txt 2009-08-29 03:52

Pre-Run: 39,903,305,728 bytes free
Post-Run: 39,835,508,736 bytes free

Current=6 Default=6 Failed=5 LastKnownGood=7 Sets=1,2,3,4,5,6,7
394	--- E O F ---	2009-09-10 07:06


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download the *HostsXpert*.

Unzip HostsXpert 4.3 - Hosts File Manager to a convenient folder such as C:\HostsXpert 4.3 - Hosts File Manager
Run HostsXpert 4.3 - Hosts File Manager from its new home
Click on "File Handling".
Click on "Restore MS Hosts File".
Click OK on the Confirmation box.
Click on "Make Read Only?"
Click the X to exit the program.
Note: If you were using a custom Hosts file you will need to replace any of those entries yourself.

Then see if you can get to the Jotti site.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

still can't get on the site...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is it only one site you're having problems with?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

No, i've had this problem on a few sites. The only ones i can remember are:

http://ebay.com
http://facebook.com
http://amazon.com
Any wikia/wikipedia site

And that website you told me to go onto to scan the files..I cant get on that either.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you not get to the sites or is it only that you can't log into them?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't get to them at all.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please open HijackThis.
Click on *Open Misc Tools Section*
Make sure that both boxes beside "Generate StartupList Log" are checked:

*List all minor sections(Full)*
*List Empty Sections(Complete)*
Click *Generate StartupList Log*.
Click *Yes* at the prompt.
It will open a text file. Please copy the entire contents of that page and paste it here.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

The log was too long to paste, so i attached it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download GMER from: http://gmer.net/index.php

Save it on your desktop and unzip it.

Double click the gmer.exe to run it and select the rootkit tab and press scan. When the scan is done, click *Copy*. This will copy the report to the clipboard. Paste it into Notepad and save it and also paste the log report back here please.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's the HijackThis startup log. I need the GMER log please.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought i did...it might be named the same as the hjt log.

Here it is again in case i uploaded the wrong one.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please try creating a new account with Administrator privileges and let me know if you can access those sites using the new account please.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

It doesn't work on the new admin account i created.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

Google changed their website today(i saw after going on a proxy), and starting today it won't let me get on google anymore. I hope this helps figure out why its not working.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you able to access Google in safe mode with Networking?


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

yes i am


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try this again. I'm not sure everything was disabled the last time.

Go to *Start *- *Run *- type *msconfig* - click OK and click on the *startup tab*. Uncheck everything there including your anti-virus program.

Then:

Select the "services" tab and check hide Microsoft Services

Uncheck all the NON Microsoft services and reboot normally.

Let me know if you can connect to those sites. Only do this briefly as your anti-virus will be disabled.

You will have to recheck it in msconfig and its services to start it back up.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

No, it still isn't working.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry but I've run out of ideas. 

Perhaps start a new thread in the Networking forum.


----------



## Flame48 (Jul 7, 2009)

k, well thanks for all of your help anyway


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

